# bookshelf plans...



## BulletHead (Sep 3, 2008)

hello all,
please pardon my noobieness and questions, its my first time building something and i dont have a lot of tools.

i really want to build a book shelf and want to do it by this weekend. here is what im planning on doing.

dimensions: 6ft (h) x 4ft (w) x 1ft (d)
material: poplar 3/4" 4x8 plywood
shelving: (5)4x1 mdf with metal reinforcements on edges, not too pretty to look at so i covered it with some carpet material.
tools: drill, hammer, mitre saw.

so im thinking of ripping the plywood in (2)6x1 and (2)4x1. i dont have a table saw for this so when i buy it at HD, im gona have them do it for me. now for the joints, im thinking the easiest way is butt joints, glue them and put maybe 3-4 screws in for the top and the bottom supports? 

for the shelving, since i already have them made and have the carpet material on top, i was thinking of screwing in 1"x10" supports at either end and place the shelving on top. would it be a strong support? 

im sure many of you dont like the butt joints, so i do have a drill so i guess i could do dowels for the top and bottom supports and also the shelving supports.


----------



## BulletHead (Sep 3, 2008)

also, i was thinking of maybe doing rabbet joints with a chisel. is that possible on plywood?


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

I think one of the easiest ways to make a bookshelf, especially if you don't have a table saw, is to use 1x pine boards for the sides. A 1x10 or a 1x12 board should be plenty deep enough for shelves, which you can also make from 1x pine.

As far as joinery goes...short of using a router and cutting a lot of dadoes, I would buy some 1x1 molding and screw/glue those pieces in the corners to support the basic structure, and then mounted on the inside walls to support the underside of each shelf.

The only plywood you really need is for the back, something like 1/4" beadboard. You could probably get this cut to size at the home center.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

you could make a complete bookcase wth just a Circular saw and a router. I'd use a tablesaw or router for the dado's or rabbits......


----------



## BulletHead (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for the note. i was concerned about the structural integrity with the screws and butt joints... i will def get some molding to aid with that issue. im planning on using pins for the shelf supports.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

General rule of thumb is...if your bookcase is wider than three feet...you need a center support for the shelving. Rick


----------



## BulletHead (Sep 3, 2008)

pianoman said:


> General rule of thumb is...if your bookcase is wider than three feet...you need a center support for the shelving. Rick



ive heard that before, but the problem is that my shelves are already made, and they are reinforced with metal on teh sides, so im not concerned with them bending or breaking. would it still be an issue?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I guess not...is the metal visable? You can cut dados in ply with a chissel...but I would not recomend it unless you cut guide slots with a table or skill saw. Did I read...that you covered the shelves with carpet? Rick


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

AndyDuframe said:


> I think one of the easiest ways to make a bookshelf, especially if you don't have a table saw, is to use 1x pine boards for the sides. A 1x10 or a 1x12 board should be plenty deep enough for shelves, which you can also make from 1x pine...........
> 
> ....The only plywood you really need is for the back, something like 1/4" beadboard. You could probably get this cut to size at the home center.



I totally agree with AndyDuframe Build it out of 1x12s. As for dadoing the sides frame, I would mark the sides using a framing square and set your circular saw to the depth you want and cut. Then cut both lines on the inside and use a chisle to take out the center.


----------



## BulletHead (Sep 3, 2008)

pianoman said:


> Well, I guess not...is the metal visable? You can cut dados in ply with a chissel...but I would not recomend it unless you cut guide slots with a table or skill saw. Did I read...that you covered the shelves with carpet? Rick



i actually had to cover it with something because its reinforced with metal, and it looks like its really for storage in a warehouse. so i just used cheap HD carpet, thin stuff.


----------

